
Millennials have it worse than any other generation, study says - JSeymourATL
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/03/millennial-wealth-inequality-how-the-western-worlds-young-adults-are-suffering
======
greenyoda
_" Millennials have it worse than any other generation, study says"_

Really? Worse than the guys who were teens in the 60s and got drafted and sent
to Viet Nam? Personally, I'd trade college debt and a slow job market for
being sent to war any day.

 _" Millennials. those born between 1980 and the mid-90s, are earning
significantly less than the national average"_

I'd expect that people who are near the beginning of their careers would be
earning less than people who are mid-career or nearing retirement. Comparing
them to the national average doesn't make sense. You'd need to compare them
with what people in previous generations made when they were the same age.

Also, why does the graph in the article, which shows the rate of change of
income for various age cohorts, omit the age groups from 30-64 (most of the
working population)?

The original article in The Guardian that this seems to be based on is less
click-baity and more substantial:

[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/mar/07/revealed-30-yea...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/mar/07/revealed-30-year-
economic-betrayal-dragging-down-generation-y-income)

~~~
Mz
In other words: They have it worse _financially_ and some folks think that
money is the only thing that matters.

